# Butterbrote spiegelverkehrt schmieren !?!?



## Flinn (17 Mai 2007)

Jeden morgen das gleiche! Zack, da ist es wieder passiert. Einmal nicht aufgepasst und schon passt nichts zusammen. Da bekommt man vom Bäcker so ein verwundenes, krummes, unsymmetrisches Brot, schmiert auf alle Scheiben Butter. Und dann: Nichts passt zusammen. Kennt Ihr das? Da habe ich z.B. auf der einen Seite Schmierkäse und beim Zusammenlegen wird nicht der ganze Schmierkäse abgedeckt. So schmiert der ganze Schmierkäse raus. Oder Leberwurst. Oder Marmelade. So ein Mist.

Ich habe mir jetzt angewöhnt, die Butterbrote jeweils spiegelverkehrt zu beschmieren. Dann passt alles zusammen.

Wie macht Ihr es??

PS: Spiele mit dem Gedanken, noch ein neues Thema zu erstellen: >Benutzt Ihr "Butterbrotspapier", "Plastiktüte", "Papiertüte" oder eine Tupperdose für Eure Butterbrote?<


----------



## zotos (17 Mai 2007)

Also ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen das, dass Forum etwas langweilig geworden ist ;o)


----------



## gravieren (17 Mai 2007)

Hi

Hat den KEINER ein Problem   


UND nix ist kaput


----------



## gravieren (17 Mai 2007)

Komisch

Irgendwie vermisse ich UG


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

was ist mit dem UG eigentlich passiert?

Und mit den Broten:
Auch hier ersetzt eine gute Planung so manch böse Überraschung --> ich schau mir halt vorher an, was da wie und mit wem zusammenpassen soll.

Oder schmiert hier jemand Brote für eine Kantine, so daß man nicht die 3 Sekunden pro Brot aufbringen kann?


MfG


----------



## Markus (18 Mai 2007)

du solltest toastbrot verwenden, die sind quadratsich praktisch und immer gleich groß...


----------



## godi (18 Mai 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> du solltest toastbrot verwenden, die sind quadratsich praktisch und immer gleich groß...


 
Wenigstens wer der bei der Arbeit mitdenkt und über den "Horizont" ( -> das normale Brot)  hinausdenkt!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (18 Mai 2007)

Ich lege nie 2 Brote zusammen,somit ergibt sich dieses Problem erst gar nicht


----------



## godi (18 Mai 2007)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ich lege nie 2 Brote zusammen,somit ergibt sich dieses Problem erst gar nicht


 
Und wie packst du dann dein Brot zb in eine Alufolie ein?  
Würde sicher gehen aber dann war dein Brot mal ein Butterbrot!


----------



## afk (18 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr es??


Ich nehme Brötchen. 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (18 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Und wie packst du dann dein Brot zb in eine Alufolie ein?
> Würde sicher gehen aber dann war dein Brot mal ein Butterbrot!


 
Da gibt es unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten:

1.:Eine Scheibe Käse als Trennmittel oben drauf

2.ie Brote erst in der Arbeit schmieren(mach ich meistens so)

3.:Brote einzeln in Plastikgeschirr einpacken und gerade transportieren(gibt sogar eigene Dosen für sowas.....


----------



## godi (18 Mai 2007)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> 2. Die Brote erst in der Arbeit schmieren(mach ich meistens so)


 
Bist ja ein ganz glücklicher wenn du soviel Zeit hast!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (18 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Bist ja ein ganz glücklicher wenn du soviel Zeit hast!


 
Ich habe 30Min unbezahlte Pause und die nehm ich mir auch(meistens)


----------



## zotos (18 Mai 2007)

*http://www.butterbrot.de/*

Backgroundwissen zum Thema: 
http://www.butterbrot.de/


----------



## Flinn (18 Mai 2007)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich allen für die vielen nützlichen Beiträge danken. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Thema auf soviel Interesse stößt.

Die Idee mit dem Toastbrot ist sicherlich die beste. Jeden morgen 3 Sekunden je Brot zu investieren, ist schon heftig. Das würde ja folgendes bedeuten:

Geg.: 4 Brote je morgen, 230 Arbeitstage je Jahr, 35 Arbeitsjahre, 3 Sekunden je richtig zu legendes Brot

Ges.: Verschwendete Zeit

Rechnung: 2 x 230 x 35 x 3 sec = 48300 sec 

Antwort: Es werden 48300 sec verschwendet!

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (18 Mai 2007)

Pro Tag 10 Minuten im Stammtisch-Forum lesen und posten......ich mag´s gar nicht ausrechnen


----------



## afk (18 Mai 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> Geg.: 4 Brote je morgen, 230 Arbeitstage je Jahr, *35 Arbeitsjahre*, 3 Sekunden je richtig zu legendes Brot


Aus rein persönlichem Interesse: In welchem Land arbeitest Du ?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

die 3s jeden Morgen machen nicht mal 14 Std. aus (wenn´s denn bei den 35 Jahren bleiben soll).

Jetzt müsste man noch die Zeit gegenrechnen, was einem an Putzarbeit im Rucksack erspart bleibt, um wieviel man länger lebt, weil man sich weniger ärgern muß und dann sieht das schon gaaaaanz anders aus.  

Man könnte auch Kaffeetrinken mit einem Strohhalm, dann kann man trinken und planen gleichzeitig --> spart nochmal Zeit.

Du könntest aber z. B. auch schon auf dem Weg von der Küche zum Esszimmertisch planen --> schon wieder Zeit gespart

Oder das zweite Brot schon planen, während du das erste noch schmierst (sollte auch 3s "blind" gehen) --> so langsam kann man darüber nachdenken, später aufzustehen   


MfG


----------



## Flinn (18 Mai 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Aus rein persönlichem Interesse: In welchem Land arbeitest Du ?
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
Hmmm. Eigentlich in Deutschland.... Hast wohl recht. Mit 35 Jahren kommt man nicht weit... Wahrscheinlich habe ich beim Schreiben zu sehr ans Butterbrot gedacht...

Schade - heute kommt gar kein Matula. Wusstet Ihr eigentlich dass Matula mit Vornamen genauso heisst wie Heidis Hund?? Sachen gibt's...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2007)

Hi



> Schade - heute kommt gar kein Matula.


Wer ist Matula.




> Wusstet Ihr eigentlich dass Matula mit Vornamen genauso heisst wie Heidis Hund??


Welche Rasse ist Matula.
Welche Farbe ?

Wichtiger noch  -->  WIE alt ist Heidi


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Mai 2007)

> Wer ist Matula.



Bildungslücke!

Matula:
http://www.fernsehserien.de/index.php?serie=3847

und Heidi (bzw. ihr Hund):
http://www.fernsehlexikon.de/sendungen/heidi/


----------



## Question_mark (18 Mai 2007)

*Wat iss dat fürne Drisss*

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Bildungslücke!


Was ist Fernsehen ??? Braucht man das wirklich ??   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## godi (19 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Was ist Fernsehen ??? Braucht man das wirklich ??
> ...


 
Nein braucht man nicht! 
Internet mit www.sps-forum.de genügt!  
(Da erfährst sogar was von Heidi  )


----------



## TobiasA (23 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Was ist Fernsehen ??? Braucht man das wirklich ??
> ...


 
Ich hab' noch nie einen gehabt. Aber ein Leben ohne Step7 kann ich mir ja gar nicht mehr vorstellen


----------



## zotos (23 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Ich hab' noch nie einen gehabt. Aber ein Leben ohne Step7 kann ich mir ja gar nicht mehr vorstellen



Das sind ja gleich zwei Beweise das Du hinterm Mond lebst ;o)


----------



## zotos (23 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Nein braucht man nicht!
> Internet mit www.sps-forum.de genügt!
> (Da erfährst sogar was von Heidi  )



Also der Butterbrot Beitrag zeigt doch das, dass Sommerloch dieses Jahr recht früh dran ist.


----------



## TobiasA (23 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das sind ja gleich zwei Beweise das Du hinterm Mond lebst ;o)


 
Ne, nur hinter den sieben Bergen bei Schneewittchen. Immerhin kann ich mehr Sprachen programmieren als sprechen  

Ich bin quasi mit Siemens großgeworden, und meiner Meinung nach gibt es am Markt auch kaum ein besseres, flexibleres und zuverlässigeres System (Zuverlässigkeit allerdings nicht im CNC- Bereich, da sind Fanuc und Heidenhain besser). Aber da fängt dann wieder der alte Glaubenskrieg an


----------



## zotos (23 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Aber da fängt dann wieder der alte Glaubenskrieg an



Nee lass stecken.

Obwohl man nun mit abstand zu den vergangenen Glaubenskrigen hier im Forum doch sagen muss: schön war die Zeit im SV ;o)

Aber egal welche Programmiersprache man nimmt schlimm ist das die Dinger immer das machen was man Programmiert und nicht automatisch das was man will ;o)


----------



## TobiasA (23 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nee lass stecken.
> 
> Obwohl man nun mit abstand zu den vergangenen Glaubenskrigen hier im Forum doch sagen muss: schön war die Zeit im SV ;o)
> 
> Aber egal welche Programmiersprache man nimmt schlimm ist das die Dinger immer das machen was man Programmiert und nicht automatisch das was man will ;o)


 
Jawoll. Fast wie ein Kreuzzug á la "Meine SPS ist aber viel geiler als wie deine"  

Ich warte immer noch auf die Erfindung der mitdenkenden SPS. Ansätze gibt's ja schon in Form von Assistenten im Microsoft Word, aber wenn meine SPS so mitdenkt wie der Assistent, dann will ich lieber selber programmieren  

Andererseits hätte man dann mehr Zeit zum Butterbrote schmieren


----------



## zotos (23 Mai 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin quasi mit Siemens großgeworden, und meiner Meinung nach gibt es am Markt auch kaum ein besseres, flexibleres und zuverlässigeres System (Zuverlässigkeit allerdings nicht im CNC- Bereich, da sind Fanuc und Heidenhain besser). Aber da fängt dann wieder der alte Glaubenskrieg an






TobiasA schrieb:


> Jawoll. Fast wie ein Kreuzzug á la "Meine SPS ist aber viel geiler als wie deine"
> ...



Also führ Deinen Glaubenskrieg/Kreuzzug mal schön alleine.



TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Ich warte immer noch auf die Erfindung der mitdenkenden SPS. Ansätze gibt's ja schon in Form von Assistenten im Microsoft Word, aber wenn meine SPS so mitdenkt wie der Assistent, dann will ich lieber selber programmieren
> 
> Andererseits hätte man dann mehr Zeit zum Butterbrote schmieren




Wo bei ich zurzeit hier im Forum den Eindruck habe das manch einer die SPS-Welt mir der PC-Welt verwechselt und da wäre so ein Assistent doch nicht schlecht.

Zur Erklärung: Es kommen immer mehr leute die nach fertigen Programmen für z.B. Schleusensteuerungen oder RS232 Fernsteuerung von SPSen fragen. Oder wie setze ich ein Bit.

Mir fehlt der UG.


----------



## nade (23 Mai 2007)

Schön wenns Abzockmailer gibt, die ihre Butterbrote heimlich, Einhändig hinterm Rücken schmieren müssen.: 





> ACHTUNG! Diese Mail enthaelt folgenden Virus: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.awi  Die infizierten Teile wurden gelöscht. // an einen E-Mailnamen der nicht meiner ist  Thieler Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft mbH Am Perlachberg 3 86150 Augsburg    Letzte Mahnung   Aktenzeichen: 715125/82 Osnabrück, den 21.05.2007 (// wußt ganicht, das E-Mails auch wie ein Brief per Post mehrere Tage braucht :twisted  Bitte geben Sie Ihr Aktenzeichen bei jeglichem Schriftverkehr und Zahlungen immer an.      Sehr geehrte Mitglied,  hiermit zeige ich die Interessenvertretung der Firma INTcom GmbH, Vor der Hube 3, D 64571 Büttelborn an.  Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert. Meine Mandantschaft macht gegen Sie folgende Forderung geltend:  Rechnung vom 29.04.2007 aus Dienstleistungsvertrag mit der Rechnungsnummer R668863 für die Anmeldung vom 29.04.2007 um 14:51 Uhr auf der Internetseite PayForFun . de mit folgender *IP: 217.518.058.01*.   Sie schulden meiner Mandantschaft daher 77,96 EUR.   Da Sie sich in Verzug befinden, sind Sie gegenüber meiner Mandantschaft verpflichtet, die durch meine Tätigkeit entstandenen Gebühren zu erstatten. Dazu kommt noch der Mahnungsgebühr in höhe von 5 Euro  Das Originalrechnung sowie auch die Beweismittel finden Sie im Anhang.  Bitte behalten Sie das Original Rechnung unbedingt für Ihre Unterlagen. (// nein in dem Anhang ist, soweit nicht durch Antivir gelöscht, nur ein Virus mit Folgenden eigenschaften:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zudem ist mir neu, das die IP´s in einem Block bis 512 gehen, ein andermal mit einer 0 zu einer 3stelligen aufgefüllt werden, und dann wieder mit 01 enden. Wer noch was findet, kann es denen //augsburg@rechtsanwalt-thieler.de// auf die Butterstulle schmieren. />


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wo bei ich zurzeit hier im Forum den Eindruck habe das manch einer die SPS-Welt mir der PC-Welt verwechselt und da wäre so ein Assistent doch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Zur Erklärung: Es kommen immer mehr leute die nach fertigen Programmen für z.B. Schleusensteuerungen oder RS232 Fernsteuerung von SPSen fragen. Oder wie setze ich ein Bit.
> 
> Mir fehlt der UG.


 
Das stimmt nun auch wieder. Aber dafür gibt's ja Microsoft Automation. Die wollen ja sogar in die Robotik einsteigen. Microsoft Robotics oder so heißt das, steht in der aktuellen PCWelt. Roboter zum selberbauen- da schlägt das Bastlerherz höher :-D
Ich glaube, die meisten dieser Fragesteller haben noch nicht ganz begriffen, dass man das alles nur lernt, wenn man es selbst macht. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, da glaubt wirklich jemand, wir wären so 'ne Seite von Hobbybastlern wie die Jungs mit der Logo und der Hanfplantage  

Wo ist UG eigentlich? Ich bin immer noch dafür, ihn Mod werden zu lassen


----------



## Flinn (26 Mai 2007)

*UG's Meinung fehlt noch...*

Tach,

ich hole das hier noch mal nach oben, solange UG noch im Lande ist...

Vielleicht hat er Lust, in diesem Thread auch zu antworten, erwähnt wurde er ja des öfteren...

Flinn


----------



## godi (26 Mai 2007)

Ich glaube das ist sogar für UG zu viel!  
Siehe hier!

godi


----------

